# Broadcom 43142

## baldrs

Проблема вот в чем. Эта карточка является гибридным адаптером(содежит bluetooth и wifi).

Под нее есть драйвер, выковыряный из убунты, которая шла в комплекте с ноутом. Он с горем пополам собирается(проблема с asm/system.h). Проблема-то решается путем копирования из arm нужных файлов(так покрайней мере прокатило в Kubuntu, и он собрался на Gentoo).  Но после modprobe wl система вылетает с general protection fault. Такой баг есть на launchpad, но решения там не предлагают. Есть соображения, что с этим делать и почему ядро под убунтой не вылетает?

----------

## baldrs

Сам дурак, сам отвечу. Решается это распаковыванием .deb отсюда: http://jas.gemnetworks.com/wireless-bcm43142/ и последующей его сборкой.

----------

## TigerJr

Как вариант - верно.

Искать в первую очередь все драйвера следует на сайте производителя устройств. А затем уже обращаться к сообществу.

----------

